# *!*!*!* FLASHTRONIC & RUSHMETAL *!*!*!* (thursday morning)(WITH PICTURES NOW)



## greentwig (Jul 14, 2007)

Ok here are the pictures.  I'm sorry that it took so long.  I will post more upclose picts sometime tommorow.






















I hope you like them, I am going to post all the picts from my MU from thursday =D in FOTD .....but im too tired atm, so i'll do it tommorow, sorry :/........& I will post more detailed upclose picts tommorow of these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I AM SORRY THERE IS NO DETAIL IT 3 AM >.<
SEE U ALL TOMMOROW =D


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 14, 2007)

WOW! Enjoy the collection! It's amazing!


----------



## tropical_smiles (Jul 14, 2007)

i'm so jealous, I can't wait for it to come into Canada


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jul 14, 2007)

Wow!!! You got backups too!?!? Lucky thing.


----------



## Bybs (Jul 14, 2007)

That is one mad haul. Enjoy!


----------



## claresauntie (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm jealous, too! I'm buying all of the MSFs and shadows, and most of the pigments!


----------



## Rushch6 (Jul 14, 2007)

Wow! That's so exciting. Nice Haul!


----------



## user79 (Jul 14, 2007)

Your haul is amazing!


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 14, 2007)

*faints*


----------



## girlstar (Jul 14, 2007)

Holy crap, that's a haul and a half. Is your bank card tired out now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hehe


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jul 14, 2007)

I am so excited for this collection!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That is a great haul!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 14, 2007)

My CC hurts for you. haha can't wait for the FOTD!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 14, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG! I am in love!!!!! great haul!


----------



## marichan0803 (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## stephie06 (Jul 14, 2007)

could you maybe list out the prices whenever you get the chance for the e/s, msfs, and pigments? i just want to make sure i am ready when it comes out at my mac store =]


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 14, 2007)

Wow!  Those eye shadows look so cool!


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 14, 2007)

:holysheep:


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 14, 2007)

Sweet hauls!


----------



## greentwig (Jul 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stephie06* 

 
_could you maybe list out the prices whenever you get the chance for the e/s, msfs, and pigments? i just want to make sure i am ready when it comes out at my mac store =]_

 
Ok im awake again XD I went to bed at 4am and work up at 7am for a hair appointment at 9am (@[email protected]) *feels like a zombie* , but it was sooo worth it.  My hair is exactly like I wanted it, I will post pict in a bit, im just a bit slow XD, i'll post a FOTD though actually make that 2 FOTD's  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok anyways prices as you requested: (All USA prices)

MSF's :        24.50
Mineral E/S:  16.50
Pigments:     20.00 (about).....(it's the same price as pigments usualy are =P)

Ohhh! I almost forgot, I am going to post the upclose picts that I promised in the swatch section......(I hope that's the right section to post it in >.> <.<)

O well c u there....


----------



## badkittekitte (Jul 15, 2007)

ok...im just curious...how did you get these?? i thought they didnt come out till next month....


----------



## nics1972 (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lhorgan* 

 
_Ok im awake again XD I went to bed at 4am and work up at 7am for a hair appointment at 9am (@[email protected]) *feels like a zombie* , but it was sooo worth it. My hair is exactly like I wanted it, I will post pict in a bit, im just a bit slow XD, i'll post a FOTD though actually make that 2 FOTD's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ok anyways prices as you requested: (All USA prices)

MSF's : 24.50
Mineral E/S: 16.50
Pigments: 20.00 (about).....(it's the same price as pigments usualy are =P)

Ohhh! I almost forgot, I am going to post the upclose picts that I promised in the swatch section......(I hope that's the right section to post it in >.> <.<)

O well c u there...._

 
I am DYING to see the swatches. Please update us when you do post them. I am actually havng panic attacks thinking of the Rushmetal and Flashtronic collection. Oh man !!! I am already dreading the damages to my bank account 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. *like that is gonna stop me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## greentwig (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *badkittekitte* 

 
_ok...im just curious...how did you get these?? i thought they didnt come out till next month...._

 
They come out in the USA ok July 19th in all regular stores and on July 12th in USA's Pro stores.  So I took July 12th off of work to go get them =D

I have no idea about the release dates in other countries.


----------



## greentwig (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nics1972* 

 
_I am DYING to see the swatches. Please update us when you do post them. I am actually havng panic attacks thinking of the Rushmetal and Flashtronic collection. Oh man !!! I am already dreading the damages to my bank account 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. *like that is gonna stop me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*_

 
Ok, I posted in the Swatch section under the Flashtronic thread at the end.
I have not done all the Rushmetal pictures yet but I will finish them by probably around 8:00p.m. PST tonight.
=D


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 15, 2007)

Enjoy it all!  I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## badkittekitte (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lhorgan* 

 
_They come out in the USA ok July 19th in all regular stores and on July 12th in USA's Pro stores.  So I took July 12th off of work to go get them =D

I have no idea about the release dates in other countries._

 
thanks so much!!! im going to look at your swatches bc im in need of a mac trip and also need to pick up my novel twist from mac...so ive got a nice haul coming....


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lhorgan* 

 
_Ok im awake again XD I went to bed at 4am and work up at 7am for a hair appointment at 9am (@[email protected]) *feels like a zombie* , but it was sooo worth it. My hair is exactly like I wanted it, I will post pict in a bit, im just a bit slow XD, i'll post a FOTD though actually make that 2 FOTD's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok anyways prices as you requested: (All USA prices)

MSF's : 24.50
Mineral E/S: 16.50
Pigments: 20.00 (about).....(it's the same price as pigments usualy are =P)

Ohhh! I almost forgot, I am going to post the upclose picts that I promised in the swatch section......(I hope that's the right section to post it in >.> <.<)

O well c u there...._

 

yay! thanks so much!!!


----------



## greentwig (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *badkittekitte* 

 
_thanks so much!!! im going to look at your swatches bc im in need of a mac trip and also need to pick up my novel twist from mac...so ive got a nice haul coming...._

 
No Problem =D


----------



## greentwig (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stephie06* 

 
_yay! thanks so much!!!_

 
No problem =P


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 18, 2007)

Great haul!!!


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jul 18, 2007)

Super Duper Haul!


----------



## greentwig (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It was soo worth it


----------



## sOo_femme (Jul 19, 2007)

ahh. look at those colors! <3
i def. plan on getting northern lights msf, lovestone e/s, tectonic e/s, mercurial e/s and practically everything else. lol
enjoy them all!


----------



## greentwig (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sOo_femme* 

 
_ahh. look at those colors! <3
i def. plan on getting northern lights msf, lovestone e/s, tectonic e/s, mercurial e/s and practically everything else. lol
enjoy them all!_

 
Thank you =D
Originaly I thought I only wanted 1 MSF and 1 MES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









By the picts im sure you can tell how awesome they all are


----------

